# The girlies! *Warning-Pic Heavy*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been around much. But with work and everything it's been hectic. And I haven't had my girlies with me for the past couple weeks, I was boarding them temporarily at a good friend's place until I could get fencing up for them. But I feel much better now as I got to go and get them back this morning. I missed them so much.

And please excuse Ebony and Finale's red tinge, they had a copper deficiency but I have taken care of it and you can tell that their undercoat is coming back in normal.

Ebony.

























Finale.









































Dancer.









Valor.

















Other pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Crissa!!!
Glad to see you back...and your "kids" are as pretty as always!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Love those pictures, great job taking them!

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thye look great  Dancer is growing up to be a pretty girl too


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww, such cute pics!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I  their ears!  The black girls' coats are so shiny! Are they sisters?

Deb Mc


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are beautiful! Those black does sure do shine!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty girls! Look like they are growing into their ears quite well ;-).


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! 



DebMc said:


> I  their ears!  The black girls' coats are so shiny! Are they sisters?
> 
> Deb Mc


Thank you! And they are half sisters, they are out of the same buck, but out of different does.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Woooooh. They are really looking good!!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

What camera are you using? Those picturea are great!!! Your girls are so shiny.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. I'm not sure what kind of camera it is, all I know is it's a Kodak. It belongs to my friend, she's the one who took all the pictures. I sadly don't have a camera other than the one on my phone now.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

LOVE that buck crissa!!!


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

They are so adorable!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so pretty!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice girls! They look happy too. I love the sheep. What a cutie. :shades: 
How many goats/shep ya got now?

Gina


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

SOOO Pretty!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Just beautiful as always! LOVE those ears!


----------

